# Greetings to all



## MikeW (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi, I'm Mike . Just found this place today so I still have a lot to look at. I am an owner of a AVL company called VSL PRO LLC. We do AVL installs mainly and mostly in the church market. We have done venues from 50 people to 4500 people so far and they keep getting bigger and bettter every year it seems. We also have our own brand on stage lighting called VSL ProLite. We are dealers for most everyone that we want or need to be. I love digital consoles and I am a Light Jockey II man for lighting control. Our home website is www.vslpro.com 

Thanks in advance to all,

Mike Wallace
VSL ProLite
VSL PRo


----------



## DaveySimps (Dec 30, 2009)

Welcome Mike! Great to have you here. Feel free to look around. Do not hesitate to jump in and start posting. Enjoy CB!

~Dave


----------

